# Pronunciación de la "s" en catalán



## rylanvachon

Hola,

Estoy intentando averiguar cómo se pronuncia la 's' catalana, en todas sus varias formas.  He visto unas explicaciones en el web, pero nada me queda claro.  El siguiente es del Wikilibro Catalán:



*la s*. En catalán hay dos tipos de *s*. 1) *la essa sonora*, en castellano también se pronuncia en algunos casos como en la palabra *desde*: *r**o**sa* (rosa) o *zebra* (cebra) también se pronuncia cuando la *s* está entre 2 vocales de una palabra y cuando está al final de una palabra y la siguiente comienza con una vocal. 2) la *essa sorda*, ver más abajo la rúbrica de la "ss".
de

O sea que, ¿Cuándo se pronuncia la s catalana como "de*s*de" en castellano y cuándo se pronuncia como "soso"?

También, ¿se pronuncia la essa doble de manera diferente?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Outsider

Una "s" simple se pronuncia sorda (como una "ss" inglesa):


al inicio de una sílaba
antes de otra consonante sorda (p, t, c...)


Una "s" simple se pronuncia sonora (como una "z" inglesa):


entre dos vocales
antes de otra consonante sonora (b, d, g...)



El dígrafo "ss" siempre se pronuncia sordo.
La pronunciación es bastante parecida con la inglesa.


----------



## kiyama

Hola!
"ç" también se pronuncia sordo. [s]
ki


----------



## rylanvachon

Gracias 
A lo mejor tendré muchas más preguntas, jeje.

Les ayudo a todos con el inglés cuando queráis.


----------



## ernest_

En el caso de la "x" no parece que haya una regla establecida, puesto que por ejemplo "taxi" se pronuncia "ks" pero "exacte" se pronuncia con "gz". Precisamente, el otro día estaba hablando con un irlandés de Belfast y tuve la duda de como pronunciar "exactly", porque en catalán, como he dicho, se pronuncia "gz" y no "ks", así que lo que hice fue hacer una pronunciación medio sonora medio sorda, que es lo que hago siempre en caso de duda.


----------



## Orreaga

La _x_ d'_exact(ly)_ es pronuncia com la paraula catalana amb "gz".


----------



## avellanainphilly

ernest_ said:


> En el caso de la "x" no parece que haya una regla establecida, puesto que por ejemplo "taxi" se pronuncia "ks" pero "exacte" se pronuncia con "gz". Precisamente, el otro día estaba hablando con un irlandés de Belfast y tuve la duda de como pronunciar "exactly", porque en catalán, como he dicho, se pronuncia "gz" y no "ks", así que lo que hice fue hacer una pronunciación* medio sonora medio sorda,* que es lo que hago siempre en caso de duda.



Estic encuriosida... Vols dir que pronuncies una consonant sorda i l'altre sonora en cas de dubte? Però això sona molt estrany, no? Normalment aquests grups consonàntics comparteixen sonoritat (o asonoritat). De fet, em sembla terriblement difícil fer la primera sonora i la segona sorda a 'exactly'; al revés potser és més fàcil.


----------



## ernest_

avellanainphilly said:


> Estic encuriosida... Vols dir que pronuncies una consonant sorda i l'altre sonora en cas de dubte? Però això sona molt estrany, no? Normalment aquests grups consonàntics comparteixen sonoritat (o asonoritat). De fet, em sembla terriblement difícil fer la primera sonora i la segona sorda a 'exactly'; al revés potser és més fàcil.



Em referia a una pronunciació ambigua que es pot interpretar tant "ks" com "gz".


----------



## avellanainphilly

ernest_ said:


> Em referia a una pronunciació ambigua que es pot interpretar tant "ks" com "gz".



no m'acabo d'imaginar com deu sonar això...


----------



## ernest_

avellanainphilly said:


> no m'acabo d'imaginar com deu sonar això...



Tampoc és tan complicat 
És com una sonorització dèbil que si no t'hi fixes bé no la sents.


----------



## avellanainphilly

ernest_ said:


> Tampoc és tan complicat
> És com una sonorització dèbil que si no t'hi fixes bé no la sents.


D'acord, d'acord, merci.
 Segueixo sense imaginar-m'ho, però és que la fonologia mai no ha estat el meu fort


----------

